
Trump Promotes Thiel Capital's Michael Kratsios to US Chief Technology Officer - petergatsby
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/21/michael-kratsios-cto-trump-administration/
======
cromwellian
So, what are his qualifications? He's a political science and greek
history/culture major, but somehow went to work at Barclays, as a principle at
Thiel capital, and later CFO at Clarium. He doesn't have an MBA, nor financial
or CPA experience, and doesn't have any tech experience.

This seems like a classic old boys network in action. Rich guy gets his son
into Princeton by the backdoor, and then uses his connections to get him into
Barclays, and later he meets Thiel, and Thiel at some point decides to use him
to put an agent into the Whitehouse.

Former CTO, Megan Smith, at least had industry tech experience and a masters
degree from MIT.

------
SHAKEDECADE
Precise words were chosen for this article.

